# Fordson Diesel for Gas



## raylinkz (May 28, 2010)

I have an old Fordson Super Dexta (circa 1960) that I'm plan to rebuild to working condition this winter, Lord Willing and the creek don't rise.:tractorsm ('cept it's mostly blue)

It is diesel and I'm pretty sure the injectors and simms pump are shot. I'm probably looking at lots of money and since I'm not sure of my diesel mechanic skills, I'm considering replacing the diesel with a similar powered gas engine. fairly handy with standard SAE stuff.

Anyone done that?  

All flames and raves gladly accepted, hopefully with some advice I'm willing to follow. All references to body orifices will be quickly rejected;>} 

Paul

I'll post some pictures and details later, it's in really poor shape right now.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Looking forward to some pictures for sure! Too bad about the diesel being wore out. A gas engine would be a real let down after a diesel.


----------



## Worzel (Jul 23, 2010)

raylinkz said:


> I have an old Fordson Super Dexta (circa 1960) that I'm plan to rebuild to working condition this winter, Lord Willing and the creek don't rise.:tractorsm ('cept it's mostly blue)
> 
> It is diesel and I'm pretty sure the injectors and simms pump are shot. I'm probably looking at lots of money and since I'm not sure of my diesel mechanic skills, I'm considering replacing the diesel with a similar powered gas engine. fairly handy with standard SAE stuff.
> 
> ...


Paul,
I can't help with a gas conversion, but did you know there was a gas version of the Dexta?








A Google search for 'petrol dexta' will bring-up a load of info on that.

I have a Diesel Dexta and can let you have copies of manuals as pdf's (diesel fuel system ) and links to parts sources here in :British: - if you need them. Because the Dexta was made in :British: we have a good supply of parts and many :usa: owners get their parts from here so the suppliers are used to shipping to the North America. 








Best of luck with the restoration.
Cheers
Worzel


----------



## raylinkz (May 28, 2010)

Thanks Worzel, I would gladly receive the pdf files for any info on the Dexta line. 

I will examine the petrol dexta you mentioned and also do a little more homework on the injector for a diesel engine. If memory serves me it takes a serious piece of test equipment to troubleshoot the injector pump. I'm also considering the use of propane as a diesel/propane engine if I can get it figured out.

I guess my original post is to find out if there is a gas engine available, junk yard scavenger, to mate up to the tranny on the Super Dexta I have. When she was running, even with a leaky hydralic 3 point, it was a dream to work. AC and PS would have been welcome additions, but it drove well and was easy to use. I'm not spending a greatdeal of time presently, but figure it will make a good winter project to pursue.

Again, Thanks.
Paul


----------



## Worzel (Jul 23, 2010)

Paul,
Here is link to a German web site, this guy is the tops. The site is also in English (translated by a countryman of yours so perhaps that should be American). All the manuals can be downloaded from his site.
http://www.fordson-dexta.de/501255938c0048c14/index.html

I would think its possible to have an injector pump and injectors as recons from a US source. If your interested take a look at the recon' Dexta injector pump and nozzels at this UK site. Scroll down to items 7024 & 7168. The recon pump comes out at about $450 plus you need to ship it both ways as its an exchange deal. The nozzels are about $27 each + shipping.
Fordson Dexta Tractor Parts | Dexta & Super Dexta Spares & Accessories | 01527 579111

Bye
Worzel


----------



## raylinkz (May 28, 2010)

Thanks again Worzel, what a wealth of information about my blue beast. I've been following links to the various sites since receiving your response and am blown away. I wish I had found this a couple of years ago when I had to replace the cracked head. Perhaps I could have done a more thorough job and not had to guess too much. I did some web searches but came up with little good info like you have provided. It's great that someone took the time to interpret into english (or american) both I can read but wish my Aunt Elsie was still alive to translate the German for me as I'm pretty sure there's more info there. 

Oh well, back to work, winters coming and I'll spend more time with my Dexta to see if I can bring her back to life. I'll start posting my pictures as I begin, but I know I'll have nothing as great to show as Stefan Riegel has put together on his webpage, what a great resource.

I pray you are doing well. Keep in touch. Paul


----------



## Worzel (Jul 23, 2010)

Your welcome Paul.
I shall look forward to the pictures.
Bye
Worzel


----------

